# Sex and Orgasms- sorry TMI



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi,

I am currently in my 2ww, the clinic did not say to avoid sex or anything, and in fact said to continue life as normal but I know Zita West and lots of people on here say to avoid sex during the 2ww, does this include having an orgasm or just penetrative sex (sorry TMI!!!) because I just wondered if it is related to infection risk or contraction during orgasm  . I am still a bit sore anyway but just would like to know

Pam


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Hi,

    Go to the voting section.. there is a thread all about this.

    I just carried on as normal, orgasms happen to loads of 2ww women whilst they are asleep !

    lots of luck on your 2ww

    Love Katy. xxxx


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks Madison, 

orgasm while I am sleeping    , dont think that has happened since I was a teenager


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

LOL.. I have had 6 2ww's & I havent had any in my sleep either... it sucks..    

  Katy. xxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Zita in fact says no sex until 12 weeks if you can manage (p 181 of Infertility adn Cenception), again not sure if it is no O*s or no penetrative sex 
L x


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

Zita has a problem and she wants to inflict her sexual frustrations on us, its the only thing I can think of!!


----------



## briggy007 (Nov 11, 2008)

So no sex in 2ww


----------



## May74 (Sep 2, 2008)

According to the voting section lots of people do and still get a BFP so this time if I feel like it I think I will


----------



## WildLife (Jan 2, 2006)

Erm ... so I think we're saying 'no idea'?  Glad I found this because I was thinking the same thing. I think I will abstain.  From what I can gather an orgasm causes some internal movement and I wouldn't want to 'blame' myself'. 

But then I think that anything in moderation is good and that the pheromones that would be released would be good for the embies.


----------



## bespectacled bear (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi there

I had to respond to this as we're 10 week pg with twins and it's still something that we've not been able to get a clear answer on.

I had a couple of orgasms in my sleep over a couple of nights and noticed that my lower stomach felt really strange and "tight" next day.  Since then I've read that it can be good for the embies because the og makes blood go to the area and this is good for the embies. 

We also asked ou GP whether it was safe to have sex (that was about week 6) and she said yes but I was still a bit nervous and so had a look on the internet.  General rule of thumb was if you've had a m/c or bleeding or are having a multiple birth then probably best to wait until week 12.

Easier said than done when your hormones are on the rampage.  We were able to hold out until yesterday but even then it wasn't 'full on' if you know what I mean.  Personally, and only from my experience, I wouldn't worry about the og's but I'd hold off on the full on sex for the time being - just to be on the safe side.

Hope that helps.

Lov bear x


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Ooh, I had a couple of O's when I was half asleep in the first week of this 2ww - hoping it's a good sign........  

Bear - congratulations on the twins!!

P xx


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi!

On my first 2ww after ICSI I was very strict with myself (about everything really!) and had NO O's at all and got a BFN, the second time round I read that orgasms encourage blood flow to the uterus and so I had 2 orgasms every day at the same time   I got a BFP although I did go on to M/C a while later but I am convinced that the more you restrict yourslef - with anything let alone a O's then your adding more strss into a situation thats just not needed! I didnt restrict anything at all and I was a lot more positive this cycle than the last! 

On my next cycle in july i will be doing exactly the same and pencilling in my orgasms!

I am disappointed that I have never had a O in my sleep


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

I had sex with DH and orgasmed, also orgasmed by myself (must have been a quiet night on the box!) and got a BFP.

The way I see it is many women get pregnant without even knowing it and they still have baths, sex and even the odd glass of wine. 

xx


----------



## pabboo (Sep 29, 2007)

My clinic told us that they say no sex during the 2ww but that there was no evidence to back this up  They thought that the couple would blame themselves if they had sex and then didn't get a BFP. Not helpful advice, I think.

However, I specifically asked about the big O and the clinic was clear that it would be fine. I am pretty sure I had one during the 2ww and had a BFP - can't really remember! 
As someone else said, there is a long thread in the voting section about this http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?PHPSESSID=b611b2482f78a2798149397214dc0e9e&topic=9452.10


----------



## Hopeful J (May 7, 2008)

I agree with what Mannys Bird said - so many restrictions just stress you out even more

but to add my 2p i had loads of O's as i think it encourages bloodflow to embies which is good!   In certain circumstances your doc will advise you to abstain but have never had such advice so i'll carry on


----------



## WildLife (Jan 2, 2006)

Ok then - so that's a yes.   Well that will make someone happy.  That said, I have been getting waves of nausea and cramps all day so not really in the mood.


----------



## Praline (Sep 6, 2005)

Just remember not to put in the pessary before sex!!


----------

